# Chain stay protector



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good stick on chain stay protector for a carbon Chain stay and maybe where to get it?

Thanks


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

electrical tape. 
Has served me well for many years mountain biking


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I recently built an R3SL for my friend. We used the IRD chainstay protector. 

The trick is to apply then use a blow dryer to warm the adhesive and make the protector more maleable until it conforms to the shape of the chainstay. 










You can find it for around $10


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Inner tube and a few spots of glue.


----------

